# Creatine before cardio?



## Big G (Jul 24, 2007)

Any point?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

Creatine before cardio usually hinders my workouts.  I prefer not to, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## PreMier (Jul 24, 2007)

No.


----------



## forum9351 (Jul 24, 2007)

Some of the things I have read suggested that there might be some benefit of taking creatine for aerobic performance, but it won't have much of an effect. Don't waste your creatine for aerobic workouts.


----------



## Big G (Jul 25, 2007)

I figured. Thanks though.


----------

